# Well here we go Georgia 2021 Turkey season count down



## phillip (Jan 23, 2021)

56 days for us old folks but the youngsters get a weekend earlier.


----------



## tr21 (Jan 23, 2021)

hurry up already !!!!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 23, 2021)

Bring it!!!! I'm so ready to stretch my legs and walk!!!
Every January I feel like I can't even walk to the mailbox! Every year mid May I feel I could walk to Japan! I'm ready!!!


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 23, 2021)

phillip said:


> 56 days for us old folks but the youngsters get a weekend earlier.


No youth hunt on WMA,S in Georgia and its about the youth hunters who grow up and buy everything us OLD FOLKS have over the years.Shame


----------



## antharper (Jan 23, 2021)

Season has been canceled... y’all didn’t hear


----------



## sea trout (Jan 23, 2021)

antharper said:


> Season has been canceled... y’all didn’t hear


AHHHH yeah that's right......
Sorry folks! Turkey season is closed. The fat moose out front should've told ya!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 24, 2021)

sea trout said:


> AHHHH yeah that's right......
> Sorry folks! Turkey season is closed. The fat moose out front should've told ya!


Well I didn’t kill a turkey last year. Therefore there must be a shortage. Because I don’t have any the rest of y’all can just skip a season.


----------



## phillip (Jan 24, 2021)

55 days 

It’s true season has been cancelled , just send me directions and roosting locations on your land . I’ll make sure they stay safe .


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 24, 2021)

I wouldn't care if it got cancelled, I'd still go call them in and point a stick at them.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 24, 2021)

XIronheadX said:


> I wouldn't care if it got cancelled, I'd still go call them in and point a stick at them.


A stick loaded with 20 gauge tss 9s


----------



## phillip (Jan 25, 2021)

54 days


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 25, 2021)

Don't rush it along to fast. I haven't finished my winter time chores yet.


----------



## phillip (Jan 26, 2021)

53 days til thunder chicken chasing time


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 26, 2021)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## phillip (Jan 27, 2021)

*54 days / almost time to listen for them gobbles*


----------



## Stick (Jan 27, 2021)

phillip said:


> *54 days / almost time to listen for them gobbles*


I request a re-count.


----------



## phillip (Jan 27, 2021)

Recount of the vote with a change to 52 , mail in votes hard to count ???


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 27, 2021)

We're getting there, eating the last turkey now.


----------



## phillip (Jan 28, 2021)

*51 Days*


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 28, 2021)

phillip said:


> Recount of the vote with a change to 52 , mail in votes hard to count ???


Send me a couple and the rest of the gang too! We get enough and we’ll be chasing them birds next week! I heard some cackling yesterday!


----------



## Permitchaser (Jan 28, 2021)

I can't wait and my grandson has been texting me he can't either


----------



## phillip (Jan 29, 2021)

*50 days *


----------



## phillip (Jan 30, 2021)

49 days


----------



## phillip (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## phillip (Jan 31, 2021)

*48 days*


----------



## phillip (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## phillip (Feb 1, 2021)

*47 days*


----------



## phillip (Feb 2, 2021)

*46 days *


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't believe it til Spurs and Racks puts his countdown post on the GON


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 2, 2021)

Got some patterning done yesterday. 
Beretta A-300 Outlander, Jebs .685 and I tried 3 different loads at 40 yards. 
LBXR #5’s
Federal TSS #7’s 
Remington Heavy 18 TSS #7’s
The Remington Heavy 18 came out on top with 161 pellets in the 10” circle at 40. I counted the numerous, larger holes as a single pellet strike, so the numbers could have possibly been higher. 
My next test load will be Apex Smalltown Blend 7 & 9 shot.


----------



## phillip (Feb 3, 2021)

*45 days *


----------



## phillip (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## phillip (Feb 3, 2021)

Good pattern should make a ole Tom flop


----------



## phillip (Feb 4, 2021)

*44 days *


----------



## phillip (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Permitchaser (Feb 4, 2021)

My grandson sent  this from a trailcam on their farm


----------



## phillip (Feb 5, 2021)

*43 days *


----------



## White0ak (Feb 5, 2021)

Almost 42, happy friday.


----------



## phillip (Feb 6, 2021)

*42days*


----------



## phillip (Feb 7, 2021)

*41 days *


----------



## phillip (Feb 8, 2021)

*40 days. Almost time to start the listening of those early  gobbles *


----------



## phillip (Feb 9, 2021)

*39 days*


----------



## phillip (Feb 10, 2021)

*38 days*


----------



## phillip (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## phillip (Feb 11, 2021)

*37 days *


----------



## phillip (Feb 12, 2021)

*36 days*


----------



## phillip (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## tr21 (Feb 12, 2021)

man wont be long now, need to start getting the camper ready for another long season !!!!!!


----------



## White0ak (Feb 13, 2021)

*35 days*


----------



## phillip (Feb 13, 2021)

*Yep 35 days time to get to them listening spots*


----------



## phillip (Feb 13, 2021)

Got my M2 20ga ready , calls conditioned , decoys on ready go and my turkey chair all checked out .


----------



## phillip (Feb 14, 2021)

*34 days*


----------



## phillip (Feb 15, 2021)

*33 days *


----------



## phillip (Feb 16, 2021)

*32 days*


----------



## Powerline (Feb 16, 2021)

The flop is going to stop if folks don’t knock the dust off some chainsaws and light some drip torches. Spread the word our habitat is horrible. Mature closed canopy forest everywhere and non-native cool season grass in the openings. Cut some trees and light some prescribed fire! And let’s give these polts some insects to feed on!


----------



## phillip (Feb 17, 2021)

*31 days *


----------



## phillip (Feb 17, 2021)

I totally agree powerline


----------



## phillip (Feb 18, 2021)

*30 days we getting closer *


----------



## phillip (Feb 19, 2021)

*29 days *


----------



## phillip (Feb 19, 2021)

They are waiting patiently for the challenge


----------



## Permitchaser (Feb 19, 2021)

22days till youth season. I’m guiding my 2 grandson


----------



## rlittlejohn (Feb 19, 2021)

I’m going to identify as a youth this year.


----------



## Warrencounty (Feb 20, 2021)

Man I’m ready


----------



## Warrencounty (Feb 20, 2021)

Permitchaser said:


> 22days till youth season. I’m guiding my 2 grandson


And disabled mobility impaired folks like me


----------



## phillip (Feb 20, 2021)

*28 days and I’m sitting in Wilkes county listening to some gobblers*


----------



## Timberjack86 (Feb 20, 2021)

phillip said:


> *28 days and I’m sitting in Wilkes county listening to some gobblers*


Be somewhere on cohutta trying to shoot one in the face!


----------



## Son (Feb 20, 2021)

Y'all getting the fever?


----------



## White0ak (Feb 20, 2021)

?


----------



## phillip (Feb 21, 2021)

*27 days //// back in Wilkes county , 27 degree *


----------



## White0ak (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Permitchaser (Feb 21, 2021)

My grandson and I put some corn out on their farm. Saw some scratching. Riding around in a gator doesn't lend to seeing turkeys. But they have been on cameras 
This will be our last corn distribution


----------



## six (Feb 21, 2021)

White0ak said:


> View attachment 1067577
> 
> ?


The one on the left is giving you the Gobbler version of the middle finger.


----------



## phillip (Feb 22, 2021)

*26 days // they was gobblin in Wilkes this weekend *


----------



## phillip (Feb 23, 2021)

*25 days *


----------



## phillip (Feb 24, 2021)

*24 days // heading to listen in the morning *


----------



## White0ak (Feb 24, 2021)

Heard 3 diff groups limb gobbling this AM.


----------



## phillip (Feb 25, 2021)

*23 days *


----------



## antharper (Feb 25, 2021)

phillip said:


> *23 days *


Are they gobbling this morning ?


----------



## phillip (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes sir, ole gobblers liking this weather


----------



## crucible02 (Feb 25, 2021)

Boys were strutting this morning!


----------



## phillip (Feb 26, 2021)

*22 days // *


----------



## Permitchaser (Feb 26, 2021)

I think 13 till youth season


----------



## phillip (Feb 27, 2021)

*21 days.  In Wilkes this morning really quiet down here*


----------



## phillip (Feb 28, 2021)

*20 days*


----------



## deermaster13 (Feb 28, 2021)

phillip said:


> *21 days.  In Wilkes this morning really quiet down here*


 I will be paid I g out the door this week here, be really surprised if I don't hear one.


----------



## Permitchaser (Feb 28, 2021)

Sent my grandson a message that we only have 2 weeks to go. He wrote back CANT WAIT


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 1, 2021)

19 days Spurs and Racks


----------



## phillip (Mar 1, 2021)

*19 days // everyone remember take a kid hunting you can call one up a week early *


----------



## phillip (Mar 2, 2021)

*18 days *


----------



## phillip (Mar 3, 2021)

*17 days //10 days til handicap/ young hunter opener // *


----------



## tr21 (Mar 3, 2021)

cant wait ! getting the camper ready for its 2 month outing. already got the guns and blackstone ready to go ......


----------



## phillip (Mar 3, 2021)

Blackstone !!! *Let’s eat *


----------



## tr21 (Mar 3, 2021)

oh yea, after chasing thunder chickens all day a man's got to eat !


----------



## phillip (Mar 4, 2021)

*16 days // recon this morning *


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 4, 2021)

Slipping into a Wilkes Co piece this morning. Reckoning


----------



## antharper (Mar 4, 2021)

Want be long now !


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 5, 2021)

15 Days. Had a silent one come in on Phillip's Wilkes co lease yesterday. He won't gobble anymore. In here now for the loudmouth


----------



## phillip (Mar 5, 2021)

*15 days *


----------



## phillip (Mar 5, 2021)

Wake up , your dream is over MescuiteHeat


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 5, 2021)

I've been listening in the morning but haven't heard any birds yet.


----------



## tr21 (Mar 5, 2021)

i'm so ready i'm shaking with anticipation. it's soooo close but still soooo far away ! come on Mar. 20th !


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 6, 2021)

14 Days. Phillip y'all coming in here this morning?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 6, 2021)

tr21 said:


> i'm so ready i'm shaking with anticipation. it's soooo close but still soooo far away ! come on Mar. 20th !



This^^^^!!!
Just want to hear that thunder again.......man I can’t wait!


----------



## phillip (Mar 6, 2021)

*14 days //  this time next Saturday some young hunter or a adult with a challenge all setup waiting for that thunder of a gobble // hopeful the young man I’m going with will have a chance for his first turkey *


----------



## phillip (Mar 6, 2021)

*recon this morning  , fresh control burn this week *


----------



## devolve (Mar 6, 2021)

Still in winter flocks here..........2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## phillip (Mar 7, 2021)

*13 days // time to re check the vest , clean the cooler , let them decoys get a tan in the sun to get the wrinkles out *


----------



## phillip (Mar 8, 2021)

*12 days // another recon morning *


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 8, 2021)

5 days till Saturday for youth hunt. Heard from my grandsons their spending Friday night with me or we're going to stay at the farm. Can't wait  Got my new scratch box and some mouth calls today along with my new wing bone those Turkey's don't have a chance


----------



## phillip (Mar 9, 2021)

*11 days// unless your lucky enough to call for a young or physical challenged hunter this weekend.*


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 9, 2021)

4 days Phillip, 4 days


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 10, 2021)

3 Days


----------



## phillip (Mar 10, 2021)

*10 days til Georgia Turkey Season // 3 DAYS TIL Special Weekend *


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 10, 2021)

2days now


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 11, 2021)

2 Days. Now


----------



## phillip (Mar 11, 2021)

*9 days // tomorrow is Turkey eve for some and our future//*


----------



## phillip (Mar 12, 2021)

*8 days // in the morning the chase starts going to be some happy kids with their first turkey*


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 12, 2021)

Less than 20hrs Phillip. We left a couple on your lease for you to play with. We'll be back Tuesday


----------



## phillip (Mar 12, 2021)

I raised them just for y’all mesquiteheat ,I only need one so come on back anytime ??????.


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 12, 2021)

Going tomorrow with my favorite Turkey Hunter


----------



## phillip (Mar 12, 2021)

It’s Turkey Hunting Eve boys and girls get to bed


----------



## phillip (Mar 13, 2021)

*7 days //but right now we hitting the turkey woods with this young hunter*


----------



## phillip (Mar 14, 2021)

*6 days , one of the longest weeks of the year *


----------



## phillip (Mar 15, 2021)

*5 days// *


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 15, 2021)

Ain't a countdown anymore Phillip, youngins have spilled blood and brought the season in.


----------



## tr21 (Mar 15, 2021)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Ain't a countdown anymore Phillip, youngins have spilled blood and brought the season in.


the way the postings are here it doesn't look like much blood was spilled ...


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 15, 2021)

Maybe where you were


----------



## phillip (Mar 16, 2021)

*4 days til Georgia Wild Turkey Season OPENER for all *


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 16, 2021)

Season is ALLready open Phillip


----------



## phillip (Mar 16, 2021)

Mesquiteheat there is always pooper at the party , your close to being one


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 16, 2021)

Just poking you brother, we'll all have less stress in a few days, or more stress depending on the gobbler and his antics. But watching a hard flydown and then blue heads in front of dark fans and hard gobbling and strutting and then a kid folding him after he came out of a hardwood bottom, it just feels like we've already started cowboys.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Mar 16, 2021)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Season is ALLready open Phillip



Season is NOT open. It was...for a brief two days. Now we’re ready for the unabridged version!!


----------



## phillip (Mar 17, 2021)

*3 days til can’t stop the flop *


----------



## phillip (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## phillip (Mar 18, 2021)

*2 days // 48 hours til let the game begin// *


----------



## phillip (Mar 18, 2021)

Camp is all setup , recon in the morning


----------



## jbarron (Mar 18, 2021)

I'll be heading down tomorrow.  Y'all be safe and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 18, 2021)

I think I'm taking my grandson again taking my ST and let him shoot the gobbler


----------



## Son (Mar 18, 2021)

Good luck y'all. Doesn't look good for turkeys on our property. They disappeared couple weeks ago. happens every year now for several years. Two weeks before season, they travel. But just in case, I put camera's on our roads to see if any were getting by without leaving tracks. So far, I've gotten photo's of deer, possums, coons, bobcats, hogs, rabbits, squirrels, crows and my truck several times. No turkeys. Several years ago, it was always good for a limit of 3. Have called up as many as ten gobblers at one time, not anymore. The lands around us changed hands about four years ago, that was the end of our good turkey hunting for some reason. Always hope one might make a mistake and come over though. But that makes it rough to get up early just to go see.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 18, 2021)

Cmon Son, you just hear one echoing through the woods and it will be worth it, even if getting up is kinda rough. Keep on keeping on brother! I’m pretty much gonna just go and see what happens.......I certainly don’t have any roosted birds to go after. My favorite field had the woods beside it thinned just last year. It looks so different, I’m worried they won’t show.........but I’m going there and a few other places


----------



## phillip (Mar 19, 2021)

*1 day - 24 hours  *
*What we have been waiting for , GEORGIA TURKEY OPENING EVE*


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 19, 2021)

Time to bust out the strutters, turkey loungers, and the decoy lanyards


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 19, 2021)

Gonna be a cold opener in N Ga, Yall dont forget your long johns!!


----------



## Permitchaser (Mar 19, 2021)

37 here tomorrow


----------



## phillip (Mar 20, 2021)

*0 days // ITS TIME !!! LET THE GAMES BEGIN// EVERYONE be SAFE *


----------

